# Cockatiels?



## FlorenceMachine (Oct 13, 2014)

I've been thinking about getting a cockatiel for a while, but would really like a tame one. I've searched everywhere for a breeder that sells hand raised cockatiels but there are none round here, so I was wondering are cockatiels easy to tame? The local pet shop where I got one of my budgies have 5 beautiful cockatiels (all different, they're lovely). They come up to see your hand when you put it up to the aviary unlike the budgies, so I was just wondering if they are easier to tame than them? Thanks


----------



## BirdCrazyJill (Jan 12, 2011)

*If they are already interested in you then that is a very good start! I would ask if you could try to handle the birds, sometimes stores have special areas that are safe to take the birds out in.  They are wonderful bird, I have 2, highly recommend! *


----------



## eduardo (Jul 24, 2011)

*If a cockatiel is already an adult and not tame, it could be a bit difficult to tame it but certainly not impossible. It all depends on the individual bird at the end of the day, so ain't no way of tellin' as they say
Some "hand fed" birds turn out to be reserved and weary of humans. Some "wild" cockatiels turn out to be the best pets. You get my point.
The major difference I have noticed with my cockatiels and budgies (I used to have four American budgies, but now I have only one English budgie) is that cockatiels can be more needy and cuddly. Budgies seem like more independent species, and are definitely high energy. Cockatiels, on the other hand, are laid-back and generally non-aggressive.
I think you will enjoy having a cockatiel. Mine want to live on my shoulder. They want to be petted almost all the time and are very loyal and attached to me. If I were to compare cockatiels and budgies to certain dog breeds, I would say that cockatiels remind me of a sweet, lap dog such as Maltese or Cavalier King Charles. Budgies remind me of Jack Russels or miniature pinchers, lol.*


----------



## FlorenceMachine (Oct 13, 2014)

Thank you both, I am really tempted to get one, I'd love a bird that can be petted  I was half way through taming my first budgie when we introduced the second and then of course now either want anything to do with me  They're happy to come out and have a fly around then put themselves back in their cage, but never pay attention to anyone but each other. My mum often tells me it's a shame I got my second budgie as he could have been tame, but I'm honestly so glad I got the second as they are both so much happier, but if I get a cockatiel I'm definitely going to try to tame it


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

I can't add much to what Jill and Dee have said. The tiel I have right now was a hand raised baby that came to me at about four month's and he is an attention crazed maniac, who will not tire of getting his head and face rubbed/scratched. If you want a cuddlebug, and are planning on getting one of those from the petstore, I would do as Jill said and ask to handle them, and take the one that seem's to enjoy the interaction with you the most....


----------



## eduardo (Jul 24, 2011)

*


Jonah said:



The tiel I have right now was a hand raised baby that came to me at about four month's and he is an attention crazed maniac, who will not tire of getting his head and face rubbed/scratched.

Click to expand...

:laughing: That's great!*


----------



## dianapalmer (Oct 23, 2013)

I have two tiels. The male is very affectionate and was hand tame from the beginning. The female is a very hands off bird. She likes to be around me but NO TOUCHING!


----------



## FlorenceMachine (Oct 13, 2014)

Awww they all sound great! I will definitely go and ask the pet shop at the weekend  Thank you everyone!


----------



## FlorenceMachine (Oct 13, 2014)

I have found a cockatiel that needs rehoming and is only 5 months old. The man says he has started taming him but he just doesn't have the time for him. He also says he doesn't bite unlike his last one, so is this a good sign when trying to tame them or is it better if they bite? I'm guessing it's better if they don't because they're not as scared... He comes with his own large cage and isn't far away from where I live which is great  Thanks!


----------



## BirdCrazyJill (Jan 12, 2011)

*That's great news! *


----------



## justmoira (Aug 29, 2014)

FlorenceMachine said:


> I have found a cockatiel that needs rehoming and is only 5 months old. The man says he has started taming him but he just doesn't have the time for him. He also says he doesn't bite unlike his last one, so is this a good sign when trying to tame them or is it better if they bite? I'm guessing it's better if they don't because they're not as scared... He comes with his own large cage and isn't far away from where I live which is great  Thanks!


Looks like it was meant to be! Make sure to share plenty of pictures though when bebe is settled!


----------



## FlorenceMachine (Oct 13, 2014)

I will do  I'm so excited that I already have a name! I'm going to call him Fin  I can't wait to go and get him!  Thanks everyone!


----------



## FlorenceMachine (Oct 13, 2014)

Unfortunately the cockatiel was collected by someone else before he got my email, but my mum is on a bird breeders page on Facebook and managed to find some 8 week old cockatiels needing homes! This is my baby Fin, we are collecting him on Tuesday!


----------



## BirdCrazyJill (Jan 12, 2011)

*so cute!!! looks just like my new baby boy *


----------



## eduardo (Jul 24, 2011)

*Little Fin is too cute for words *


----------

